# Almost drove off of from the High Road



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

Ok, so H came to town this weekend. Not easy for me to know he was here. But I tried to make the best of and do my own thing. Doing pretty good until I learned that H was taking the family out to dinner. What upset me was that he has been singing the "I'm so broke blues". 3 weeks ago he promised to send me some survival money. Surprise, still waiting. Anyway, it has taken everything I've got and then some to not send texts to everyone involved in this dinner. It's not that I objected to him seeing the kids. I object to being told, repeatedly, that he has no money, that all anyone wants from him is money, boo freaking hoo! He volunteered to send it, I didn't ask! I really think he was trying to show off and possibly buy the kids off, for a while anyway.


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

Monday morning-

Well, found out that SBTXH brought his little, no class, no ethics, no morals or character OW down here with him! He intro'd her to the kids and his parents. Son was not happy and made no bones about telling his dad how he felt. I tried to extend my hand to him in a gesture of friendship (for the kids' sake) only to be slapped in the face with it. I am beyond pissed off right now and probably will be for some time. I have tried so hard to not be the angry, bitter person in all this but I have been pushed beyond my level of acceptance and tolerance of this. I will not be a doormat any longer for him to wipe his feet on! In laws have said that he did not bash me ever the whole time he was here. Of course he didn't, he's just trying to make himself look good, especially in front of his playmate, kids and parents. Got to keep up the good guy image as much as possible. 

Everyone has been warned that the gloves are off now!


----------



## Clinging (May 14, 2011)

did you actually get to meet the OW or just heard thru your kids?


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

Clinging said:


> did you actually get to meet the OW or just heard thru your kids?


OW is so lucky I didn't meet her, would not have been pretty at all. My kids (23 & 18) didn't want to tell me about her being here as they thought they were protecting me. Actually was my future daughter in law. See, I asked the kids if they would take me to there place after my therapy (physical) appt so that I could talk to STBXH and extend my hand to him to try the being friends per se. My son told me that his dad was worried that we couldn't be friends because of me, that I was keeping it from happening. Son's fiancee spoke up and told me it wasn't a good idea "straight up, she's with him". Words cannot begin to express the level of rage I felt. Betrayal all over again! It was all I could do to keep my therapy appts for the next 2 hours, but I did! 

The disrespect that I am feeling has no bottom. Disrespect from STBXH and mother in law. Yeah, I had it out with her too. Always be part of THAT family, no thanks. MIL cheated on STBXH's dad with current husband, so I guess that makes it ok. Whatever!


----------



## Clinging (May 14, 2011)

Oh, I'm so sorry that has to be so hard to stomach. He is being brave though and bringng her out in public. My H still is hiding his so in some twisted way it is probably better. If he was flaunting her for everyone to see it would be a lot worse like in your case.

I feel your rage for you and once again so sorry. Kids are great when they know which parent to support.

Now you have even more reason to look great for that wedding of your son's.


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

Clinging said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry that has to be so hard to stomach. He is being brave though and bringng her out in public. My H still is hiding his so in some twisted way it is probably better. If he was flaunting her for everyone to see it would be a lot worse like in your case.
> 
> I feel your rage for you and once again so sorry. Kids are great when they know which parent to support.
> 
> Now you have even more reason to look great for that wedding of your son's.


Bringing her out is not what I consider being brave. Just means he has zero respect for me, the kids even his parents and that he has a pair of big, brass cojones to do what he has done.

I've got til October to get down to a slow simmer but still be civil.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

cherokee96red said:


> Bringing her out is not what I consider being brave. Just means he has zero respect for me, the kids even his parents and that he has a pair of big, brass cojones to do what he has done.
> 
> I've got til October to get down to a slow simmer but still be civil.


What a terrible position for him to put you kids in!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brighterlight (Aug 13, 2009)

Remember you are at the wedding for your son and future DIL. Good thing it is in October - gives you a few months to calm down. I can't imagine what it would be like for your son to have drama at his wedding. That will become the memory of it not the ceremony so I hope you are both as civil and calm as can be.

I was also a bit worried about my parents causing a scene at my son's wedding. I can't imagine how sad it would be to start out your married life with an ugly event. I am thinking about that everyday. ray:

BTW, bringing the OW to meet the kids, with a wedding on the way = no class. I can see him introducing her to his family after the divorce and to the kids sometime after the divorce and wedding but so soon? No way!


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

What a piece of crap! I am so sick of people doing sh'tty things today. I should shut down this computer instead spewing my evil mood all over this forum.


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

The 180 bit the dust today too. I sent STBXH a text that simply said " you've got some nerve!"

I also spoke my mind to MIL by phone and email stating what I thought and felt about this whole, ugly situation. I left it up to her whether she desires to continue/keep the relationship with her "favorite" daughter in law that she says she will always love."

R is not a possibility now. H has burned his last bridge to me, period. Stick a fork in me 'cause I am done!

As for my son's wedding, I will not be the one to ruin it for them.


----------



## WomanScorned (May 8, 2011)

What an awful mess. Your son may ask him not to bring the twinkie to the wedding and hopefully he will oblige. 

Keep venting to us so you don't take a detour off the high road...until after October anyway


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

cherokee96red said:


> The 180 bit the dust today too. I sent STBXH a text that simply said " you've got some nerve!"


Same here. For some reason, I can only assume it's guilt or him trying to make himself feel better-stbx AIMs me almost everyday "hi". I get that and make a little small talk before I shut AIM off.

WHY??


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

WomanScorned said:


> What an awful mess. Your son may ask him not to bring the twinkie to the wedding and hopefully he will oblige.
> 
> Keep venting to us so you don't take a detour off the high road...until after October anyway


Twinkie, quit insulting snack food! I prefer one of the following: skank, 'ho, trollop, slimebag, (w)itch, and a few that really aren't fit to put here. Anyway to get back to the point... son has issued his 2nd warning to his dad that his "playmate" is not welcomed to attend the wedding. If she does show up she will be greeted by son with a slap and then he will turn his attention to his dad. He has been warned!


----------

